# Dr Bolen



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Is everything okay for you personally and your part of NY?Hope all is okay.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Eric,Thanks for asking. Blessfully my family is all well. We have just lost one close family friend and are trying to provide support for his wife and 4 kids. All the people I know are sort of walking around in a state of shock. However, it is awesome to see how many good people there are, who are rallying to help. It makes me very proud to be a New Yorker and very, very proud to be an American. God bless us all.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Dr. Bolen, So sorry to hear about the loss of your close family friend. Words sometimes fail at a time like this.... Just know that all of us here on the BB extend our best wishes and regards and sympathy at this time... Take care...~ Marilyn------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry to hear that to Dr Bolen, I am also in that boat with friends, friends and it is unreal almost.As an ex New Yorker I can tell you once a New Yorker always a New Yorker and proud to be one, especially at this time and with what I have been seeing. I have been in a "New York state of mind"Sorry to hear of your friends loss and I also wish the best for you and everyone. This is all so tragic.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

